# Main Valve on PEX Service



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello: 

Did some work in 7 years old house. Had to shut main water and noticed: main underground line is 3/4 PEX, main valve is shark-byte. 

What do you guys use for main valve on pex ? 

Can/Do you crimp main valve on pex using copper crimp rings ?

Corporation by thread to threaded valve ?

Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I save money on fittings by threading my PEX and screw it into the main valve


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

i save on crimp rings and use a few zip ties, just heat the pax with a torch till soft so the zip ties can really dig into the pex..


----------



## PlumberGuy79 (Feb 24, 2019)

A self piercing saddle valve should do the trick...


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Tango said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


I did


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

VictorPlumber said:


> I did


Where? You only have 2 posts.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

VictorPlumber said:


> I did


I'm not talking about editing your profile, click the link to post a detailed introduction about yourself.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm not talking about editing your profile, click the link to post a detailed introduction about yourself.



he's from canada, you know them folks are a bit slow to grasp things...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> he's from canada, you know them folks are a bit slow to grasp things...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I'm safe then because I'm from Quebec! :wink::biggrin::vs_laugh:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> I save money on fittings by threading my PEX and screw it into the main valve


This site is a gold mine. Great information, SRDH. I need a link to the Utube showing how to do that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> This site is a gold mine. Great information, SRDH. I need a link to the Utube showing how to do that.


well i gota make the video first...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

ROOTS in your line, gotta replace it


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

I did my Introduction.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would use one of those pipe squishers meant for shutting off soft copper line in an emergency. Squish it so the flow is manageable and no more, don't want to risk hurting the pipe, then just crimp on a real pex ball valve. The pex should expand back to it's normal shape when you take the clamp off.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I would use one of those pipe squishers meant for shutting off soft copper line in an emergency. Squish it so the flow is manageable and no more, don't want to risk hurting the pipe, then just crimp on a real pex ball valve. The pex should expand back to it's normal shape when you take the clamp off.
> 
> 
> .


Hmm I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Hmm I'm not sure that's a good idea.





Which in this context means you do. You, along with most of the guys don't like giving non-plumbers relevant advice and try to feed them bs. So if you are saying it is a bad idea where this guy can read your opinion than I know I am correct 


I have said it before and I will say it again, this is a public site which was created for the sole purpose of getting plumbers to talk about plumbing issues where the diy community can see it all for the cause of selling online adspace. If you have a problem with our plumbing discussions being public than go to a private area.


I may make jokes at times in response to these people asking for help but I also firmly believe in helping others, whether they are plumbers or not.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I may make jokes at times in response to these people asking for help but I also firmly believe in helping others, whether they are plumbers or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont..pay me for my years of hard work to gain the knowledge and experience...
I bet you would goto the drs office to ask the drs questions about your health for free....:vs_laugh:


because thats the same thing..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont..pay me for my years of hard work to gain the knowledge and experience...
> I bet you would goto the drs office to ask the drs questions about your health for free....:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> because thats the same thing..


It's not the same thing. This isn't your place of business. You aren't working. You voluntarily came to this site that is set up for the sole purposes I laid out before. And if you met a doctor and said hey doc blah blah what do you think? They might not want to talk but they certainly wouldnt be telling you some load of bull trying to get you to do stuff that is harmful.

If you dont want to give free advice then dont. But you shouldnt be giving out harmful advice regardless and the admin has even made a post asking all of us to show restraint.


.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> It's not the same thing. This isn't your place of business. You aren't working. You voluntarily came to this site that is set up for the sole purposes I laid out before. And if you met a doctor and said hey doc blah blah what do you think? They might not want to talk but they certainly wouldnt be telling you some load of bull trying to get you to do stuff that is harmful.
> 
> If you dont want to give free advice then dont. But you shouldnt be giving out harmful advice regardless and the admin has even made a post asking all of us to show restraint.
> 
> ...


We give bad/wrong/funny advice to non members who don’t post an intro in order to get the members to laugh/high five via the like button. It’s very entertaining to me. 

We usually don’t give harmful advice. Here’s one I gave some harmful advice when I had a few beers in me. Tango said “flood the house?” And I realized I should dial it back a notch.
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/gate-valve-not-sealing-when-closed-82940/#post1187074

There’s plenty of free plumbing advice forums out there for homeowners but this isn’t one of them. I don’t mind giving free advice to people when I’m at a party/social gathering and they ask me questions. I’m sure doctors and lawyers get asked for free advice in the same settings and they probably don’t mind either.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

The sole purpose of this site is to make money.

Try watching without a add blocker.


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

I repeat myself again - I did an Introduction - so for the guys trying to give funny advises - don't - save your time and energy. 

Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It's not the same thing. This isn't your place of business. You aren't working. You voluntarily came to this site that is set up for the sole purposes I laid out before. And if you met a doctor and said hey doc blah blah what do you think? They might not want to talk but they certainly wouldnt be telling you some load of bull trying to get you to do stuff that is harmful.
> 
> If you dont want to give free advice then dont. But you shouldnt be giving out harmful advice regardless and the admin has even made a post asking all of us to show restraint.
> 
> ...


 you miss the point..this is a sight for professionals ONLY.. maybe you missed that..so anyone coming for free advice that doesnt belong gets what they get for purposely posting when they know they shouldnt..and anyone in that capacity believes what they are told on an online forum without checking it out completely from several sources gets what they deserve ...and if you or them dont like it, well thats your problem..im just a scumbag when it comes to that... I guess protecting the trade or local jobs for local plumbers is not your thing..and yes plenty of people use online for free answers so they dont call the local guy for the fix..
will it make a difference in the end? who knows but why help them out for free...call me for a service call and pay me and ill fix your issues..
whats so hard to understand that?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> I repeat myself again - I did an Introduction - so for the guys trying to give funny advises - don't - save your time and energy.
> 
> Thanks.


you eventually did an intro....and before that you got your balls busted.:crying:..and as a tradesman you should have a thicker skin to put up with the ball busting and take it the way it was and is given..." in fun"....dont be such a stick in the mud...feel free to give it back and fit in...its all good at the end of the day...:biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you miss the point..this is a sight for professionals ONLY.. maybe you missed that..


I didn't miss it, it says it right at the top of every page. But it's a lie. This site is set up for ad traffic. We plumbers discuss our trade in detail here and that attracts the public who will also see the ads when they look at our content. If this was truly a site for proffesionals then we would have a large area to discuss all these topics in private, but we don't here and that is on purpose.

I don't disagree with you feeling like you need to keep trade secrets, and I understand there are hacks. I do however disagree with the foul language which is sometimes used and I think we should be courteous. We are representing plumbers on this site, we are representing our selves. If we are terrible to these people we only further push them away from calling a real plumber. They will come away with the idea that plumbers are jerks and not worth their labor rate.

If someone goes through the effort of posting a question here then they are probably resigned to do it them self anyway and I want to make sure it is done correctly so who ever buys that home is safe. Or in such a case as changing a main valve which has already been hacked once we should explain the full complexity and pitfalls so they can realize it is best left to a real plumber.



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I didn't miss it, it says it right at the top of every page. But it's a lie. This site is set up for ad traffic. We plumbers discuss our trade in detail here and that attracts the public who will also see the ads when they look at our content. If this was truly a site for proffesionals then we would have a large area to discuss all these topics in private, but we don't here and that is on purpose.
> 
> I don't disagree with you feeling like you need to keep trade secrets, and I understand there are hacks. I do however disagree with the foul language which is sometimes used and I think we should be courteous. We are representing plumbers on this site, we are representing our selves. If we are terrible to these people we only further push them away from calling a real plumber. They will come away with the idea that plumbers are jerks and not worth their labor rate.
> 
> ...


 yeah i get your point..but..by you helping and answering non professionals its like feeding a sray dog..more will come and it will eventually be more hack homeowners than anything else...
so do you have any skin in the web sight to worry about making $$$ for them?
once again this is an online forum, so if people get butt hurt for not following rules that is their own doing, i doubt very much people will bring having their balls broken online to form an opinion when hiring a plumber, and if your correct about them doing the work themselves than hire a professional then screw them if they get butt hurt...
you cant please all the people all the time, but pissing them off is fun as hell...
maybe you need a good vacation to kick back and relax and loosen up a bit, from some of your responses you sound a bit stressed...
post up some more of your leather work, that was interesting and you made some neat stuff...
worry less about the people that shouldnt be here...:wink:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah i get your point..but..by you helping and answering non professionals its like feeding a sray dog..more will come and it will eventually be more hack homeowners than anything else...
> so do you have any skin in the web sight to worry about making $$$ for them?
> once again this is an online forum, so if people get butt hurt for not following rules that is their own doing, i doubt very much people will bring having their balls broken online to form an opinion when hiring a plumber, and if your correct about them doing the work themselves than hire a professional then screw them if they get butt hurt...
> you cant please all the people all the time, but pissing them off is fun as hell...
> ...





I do definitely need a vacation. I would like to have time for more leatherworking or any of my hobbies but my life has been balls to the wall.


As far as the diy and hacks, I don't worry about them anymore than anything else. It's just where I come from everyone fixes a lot of their own stuff and we still have plenty of plumbing work. I also feel strongly that everyone should have the knowledge and hopefully the ability as well to take care of their home. This society throws away too much good stuff simply because so many people are told they shouldn't be using a screwdriver or soldering iron or blowtorch.


Even if you don't believe in or care about climate change all of that garbage is piling up and we are running out of room. It costs a lot of money to dispose of which comes out of taxes. There might be a few percent on government assistance but the other 90% are wasting tax dollars by throwing fixable items into the garbage.






.


----------

